
Militarizing Your Backyard with Python: Computer Vision and the Squirrel Hordes - js2
https://www.slideshare.net/mobile/kgrandis/pycon-2012-militarizing-your-backyard-computer-vision-and-the-squirrel-hordes
======
blatant
It would be neat to implement a history system, that recognizes and records
visits from certain squirrels, if it is that they repeat visits.

